# fish expo's anyone?!



## flashback3003 (Apr 8, 2009)

I was wondering if there were any fish expo's or shows that would host fish(not fishing).
Or well just some place where there will be fish sold at a whole lot cheaper price.


----------



## arapaimag (Dec 6, 2007)

flashback3003 said:


> I was wondering if there were any fish expo's or shows that would host fish(not fishing).
> Or well just some place where there will be fish sold at a whole lot cheaper price.


There are fish club auctions and fish shows throughout Ontario. These would be the annual or semi annual events held by clubs. The next one is in London when CAOAC (Canadian Association of Aquarium Clubs) holds the annual convention May 15th(evening) to May 17. There are large conventions in the USA also including ACA (American Cichlid Association) in July and OCA (Ohio Cichlid Association) in November. There are many Hobbyists from the GTA who attend them.

In London there will be a number of fish experts speaking on various subjects. Heiko Bleher the greatest collector ever will be a speaker. As well they will have a fish show and auction.


----------



## flashback3003 (Apr 8, 2009)

arapaimag said:


> There are fish club auctions and fish shows throughout Ontario. These would be the annual or semi annual events held by clubs. The next one is in London when CAOAC (Canadian Association of Aquarium Clubs) holds the annual convention May 15th(evening) to May 17. There are large conventions in the USA also including ACA (American Cichlid Association) in July and OCA (Ohio Cichlid Association) in November. There are many Hobbyists from the GTA who attend them.
> 
> In London there will be a number of fish experts speaking on various subjects. Heiko Bleher the greatest collector ever will be a speaker. As well they will have a fish show and auction.


do you have the website of it?


----------



## arapaimag (Dec 6, 2007)

flashback3003 said:


> do you have the website of it?


http://www.caoac.ca/FramesetMain.html
click on 50th anniversary on left side.


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

The club events would be your best bet as mentioned. I went to a fish and reptile expo here a year ago but it ended up being mostly reptiles with a few small tables with fish.


----------



## flashback3003 (Apr 8, 2009)

yea i know i went just this sunday.And as i said beore i got a 20g for 20 bucks.This year they ended up having a bit more fish.They had these tiny longish pink/black catfish kinda things,yellow frogs,bettas,moss balls and a few other types of plants.


----------



## redclove (Feb 26, 2008)

it still stuns me that in the biggest city in the country there are no shows in toronto. there are conventions for pretty much everything else, but not aquatics.


----------



## flashback3003 (Apr 8, 2009)

well yea i have to admit thats true but for them most part as you said for everything else(even fishing!)


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

redclove said:


> it still stuns me that in the biggest city in the country there are no shows in toronto. there are conventions for pretty much everything else, but not aquatics.


There has been a lot of talk about that. Unfortunately a lot of issue's were brought up such as the price of the venue the need for parking etc. Most of the larger events are held by clubs which are fairly large. I know several years ago the (President of TWAS) Kai spoke about doing an auction in Toronto but for one reason or another it didn't pan out.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

In the past, CAOAC, and even DRAS has participated in All About Pets, but there wern't fish sales. The reason Toronto doesn't have a show, is that the only fish club in Toronto (Willowdale) doesn't have the support to get a show and large auction going. As usual, there are no shortage of people waiting for others to do. It is precisely why people drive an hour or more to attend DRAS meetings. Involvement in a club is an enjoyable part of the hobby. I would remain a member of DRAS even if I didn't have any tanks or fish. It is important to the hobby for all of us to support the existing clubs by participating in their meetings and shows/auctions, including those trying to get off the ground.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

BillD said:


> In the past, CAOAC, and even DRAS has participated in All About Pets, but there wern't fish sales. The reason Toronto doesn't have a show, is that the only fish club in Toronto (Willowdale) doesn't have the support to get a show and large auction going. As usual, there are no shortage of people waiting for others to do. It is precisely why people drive an hour or more to attend DRAS meetings. Involvement in a club is an enjoyable part of the hobby. I would remain a member of DRAS even if I didn't have any tanks or fish. It is important to the hobby for all of us to support the existing clubs by participating in their meetings and shows/auctions, including those trying to get off the ground.


Excellent point Bill. I recently met a group of DRAS members at their Spring auction. What a welcoming group of people! I had a great time! I met a lot of hobbyists and hopefully a new friend or two as well. I hope to make it to a DRAS meeting myself very soon! Klaus cracks me up!


----------

